# ISPC SSL Cert korrekt eingetragen - wo files hinladen?



## mk3 (1. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

habe gerade mein Certifikat von StartSSL geladen, soweit funktionierte das auch. Jedes Mal wenn ich aber nun http*s*://www.winforce-online.de/ aufrufe, bekomme ich "Datenübertragung unterbrochen". Wo kann da der Fehler liegen? Evtl. files in anderen Ordner laden?


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2009)

Du hast aber den CSR in ISPConfig erstellt und sdiesen CSR dann von dtartssl signieren lassen?


----------



## mk3 (2. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Du hast aber den CSR in ISPConfig erstellt und sdiesen CSR dann von dtartssl signieren lassen?


Nein, ich habe Request und Cert von startssl bekommen.
Liegt da das Problem? Habe beide eingefügt (ohne Veränderungen natürlich).

Kann man bei StartSSL überhaupt per Request einen Code erstellen?


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2009)

> Liegt da das Problem? Habe beide eingefügt (ohne Veränderungen natürlich).


ja, da liegt das Problem. Zu einem SSL Cert gibt es auch noch einen key, der muss im Server eingebunden sein sonst startet apache nicht mehr.



> Kann man bei StartSSL überhaupt per Request einen Code erstellen?


startssl kenn ich nicht. meines Erachtens geht das aber bei allen Anbietern.


----------



## mk3 (2. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> ja, da liegt das Problem. Zu einem SSL Cert gibt es auch noch einen key, der muss im Server eingebunden sein sonst startet apache nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> startssl kenn ich nicht. meines Erachtens geht das aber bei allen Anbietern.


Alles gemacht wie du es gesagt hast, allerdings:

"ssl_error_rx_record_too_long" immer wenn ich darauf zugreife.
In ISPC habe ich das Cert erstellt, den Request an StartSSL geschickt und bestätigen lassen. Dann den Code in ISPC-Zertifikat durch den neuen ersetzt, bekomme trotzdem den Fehler.

Auf der Seite habe ich gelesen, dass ich ich CA Zerts importieren kann, für Server und Client. Eigentlich muss ich doch soetwas nur im Browser haben oder? Wenn nicht, wo kann ich die in openssl importieren?

edit: habe das alles für ne andere Domain neu gemacht!


----------



## Till (4. Apr. 2009)

Und der Fehler wurde nicht angezeigt bevor Du das Zertifikat zu startssl geschickt hast?


----------



## mk3 (4. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Und der Fehler wurde nicht angezeigt bevor Du das Zertifikat zu startssl geschickt hast?


"ssl_error_rx_record_too_long" bekomme ich bei jeder Website die konfiguriert ist (ohne SSL Settings). Natürlich nicht bei ISPC über SSL oder Usermin, dort werden die Certs ja mitgeliefert.

Ich kann aber auch irgenwie in den Apache Configs nichts von einer Zertifikats Angabe sehen, in den vhosts_ispconfig stehen nur die Konfigurationen für die http Webs.


----------



## Till (5. Apr. 2009)

Du hast usermin auf dem gleichen Rechner wie ispconfig 3 installiert? Verschiedene Controlpanels sollten niemals auf dem gleichen rechner installiert sein, da sie sich gegenseitig stören und die Konfigurationen wechselseitig überschrieben werden.



> Ich kann aber auch irgenwie in den Apache Configs nichts von einer Zertifikats Angabe sehen, in den vhosts_ispconfig stehen nur die Konfigurationen für die http Webs.


dann cshau doch mal in sites-enabled Verzeichnis, dort öffnest Du die datei mit dem namen der website und darin findest Du auch die SSL Konfiguration dieser Webseite. Die Zertifikate selbst liegen natürlich im ssl Verzeichnis der Webseite, dort werden sie abgelegt und geändert wenn Du etwas im ISPConfig Interface einfügst und dann die entsprechende Aktion auswählst.


----------



## mk3 (5. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Du hast usermin auf dem gleichen Rechner wie ispconfig 3 installiert? Verschiedene Controlpanels sollten niemals auf dem gleichen rechner installiert sein, da sie sich gegenseitig stören und die Konfigurationen wechselseitig überschrieben werden.
> 
> 
> 
> dann cshau doch mal in sites-enabled Verzeichnis, dort öffnest Du die datei mit dem namen der website und darin findest Du auch die SSL Konfiguration dieser Webseite. Die Zertifikate selbst liegen natürlich im ssl Verzeichnis der Webseite, dort werden sie abgelegt und geändert wenn Du etwas im ISPConfig Interface einfügst und dann die entsprechende Aktion auswählst.




```
root@server01:/etc/apache2/sites-enabled# ls -l
total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 2008-12-06 18:01 000-default -> ../sites-available/default
```
Nur ein Symlink, mehr ist nicht im Verzeichnis.


```
root@server01:/etc/apache2/sites-available# ls -l
total 12
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  950 2008-09-19 15:42 default
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7366 2008-09-19 15:42 default-ssl
```
Irgendetwas stimmt hier nicht 

Die Certs und Keys sidn auf jeden Fall schonmal da:


```
root@server01:/var/www/web2/ssl# ls
www.winforce-network.info.crt  www.winforce-network.info.csr  www.winforce-network.info.key  www.winforce-network.info.key.org
```
edit: usermin läuft nur für andere selbstgeschriebene Scripte, nicht für Apache oder andere. Die gefährdenden Module sind deaktiviert und können nicht benutzt werden, auch keine Configs schreiben.


----------



## Till (5. Apr. 2009)

Ist das ISPConfig 2 oder 3?


----------



## mk3 (5. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Ist das ISPConfig 2 oder 3?


2.2.30

OFFTOPIC: SOll ich updaten auf 2.2.31?


----------



## Till (5. Apr. 2009)

Du solltest immer auf die aktuelle Version updaten, hat aber mit dem Problem nichts zu tun.

bei den 2.x Versionen liegt die Config der Vhosts in der datei Vhosts_ispconfig.conf, dort findest Du die Einstellungen für alle vhosts inkl. Deinem SSL vhost.


----------



## mk3 (5. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Du solltest immer auf die aktuelle Version updaten, hat aber mit dem Problem nichts zu tun.
> 
> bei den 2.x Versionen liegt die Config der Vhosts in der datei Vhosts_ispconfig.conf, dort findest Du die Einstellungen für alle vhosts inkl. Deinem SSL vhost.


Und genau da liegt das Problem: Er included die Datei nicht.
Ich mach jetzt mal das Update von 30 auf 31, da ist ja das neue CLamAV und OpenSSL drin, auf dem Server läuft schon die neuste.

OT: Gabs eigentlich schon Tests mit dem neuen Ubuntu Jaunty? Installiere das grad in einer VM und wollte mal Testupdate von ISPConfig darauf ausprobieren.


----------



## Till (5. Apr. 2009)

Die Datei ist mit Sicherheit included, ansonsten würde keine einzige Webseite auf Deinem Server gehen. Oder liegen in dem Verzeichnis Kopien der datei mit angehängtem Datum am Namen?


----------



## mk3 (5. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Die Datei ist mit Sicherheit included, ansonsten würde keine einzige Webseite auf Deinem Server gehen. Oder liegen in dem Verzeichnis Kopien der datei mit angehängtem Datum am Namen?




```
######################################
# Vhost: www.winforce-network.info:80
######################################
#
#
<VirtualHost 88.198.34.144:80>
ServerName www.winforce-network.info:80
ServerAdmin webmaster@winforce-network.info
DocumentRoot /var/www/web2/web
ServerAlias winforce-network.info *.winforce-network.info
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php5 index.php4 index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.jsp Default.htm default.htm
Alias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/web2/cgi-bin/
AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
AddHandler cgi-script .pl
ErrorLog /var/www/web2/log/error.log
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
php_admin_flag safe_mode Off
AddType application/vnd.wap.wmlscriptc .wmlsc .wsc
AddType text/vnd.wap.wml .wml
AddType text/vnd.wap.wmlscript .ws .wmlscript
AddType image/vnd.wap.wbmp .wbmp
Alias /error/ "/var/www/web2/web/error/"
ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html
AliasMatch ^/~([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web2/user/$1/web/$3
AliasMatch ^/users/([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web2/user/$1/web/$3
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
  RewriteEngine on
  RewriteCond %{REQUEST_METHOD} ^(TRACE|TRACK)
  RewriteRule .* - [F]
</IfModule>
</VirtualHost>
```
Ja, es liegen dort welche. Das hing mit den falschen Apache Direktiven zusammen, die habe ich aber gefixt und dann lief es wieder.

Oben habe ich mal den Inhalt des Webs kopiert. Dort steht nichts von Include wie es eigentlich sein müsste, oder?


----------



## Till (5. Apr. 2009)

Du hast die Definition für port 80 gepostet und nicht die für port 443, die ssl defnition steht in der gleichen Datei.


----------



## mk3 (5. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Du hast die Definition für port 80 gepostet und nicht die für port 443, die ssl defnition steht in der gleichen Datei.


Nein, das ist alles was dazu drinsteht!

Hier mal die gesamte Datei:


```
###################################
#
# ISPConfig vHost Configuration File
#         Version 1.0
#
###################################
#
NameVirtualHost 88.198.34.144:80
<VirtualHost 88.198.34.144:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
  <IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
    RewriteEngine on
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_METHOD} ^(TRACE|TRACK)
    RewriteRule .* - [F]
  </IfModule>
</VirtualHost>
#
#
######################################
# Vhost: www.winforce-online.de:80
######################################
#
#
<VirtualHost 88.198.34.144:80>
ServerName www.winforce-online.de:80
ServerAdmin webmaster@winforce-online.de
DocumentRoot /var/www/web1/web
ServerAlias winforce-online.de
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php5 index.php4 index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.jsp Default.htm default.htm
Alias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/web1/cgi-bin/
AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
AddHandler cgi-script .pl
ErrorLog /var/www/web1/log/error.log
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
php_admin_flag safe_mode Off
AddType application/vnd.wap.wmlscriptc .wmlsc .wsc
AddType text/vnd.wap.wml .wml
AddType text/vnd.wap.wmlscript .ws .wmlscript
AddType image/vnd.wap.wbmp .wbmp
Alias /error/ "/var/www/web1/web/error/"
ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html
AliasMatch ^/~([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web1/user/$1/web/$3
AliasMatch ^/users/([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web1/user/$1/web/$3
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
  RewriteEngine on
  RewriteCond %{REQUEST_METHOD} ^(TRACE|TRACK)
  RewriteRule .* - [F]
</IfModule>
</VirtualHost>
#
#
#
######################################
# Vhost: www.winforce-network.info:80
######################################
#
#
<VirtualHost 88.198.34.144:80>
ServerName www.winforce-network.info:80
ServerAdmin webmaster@winforce-network.info
DocumentRoot /var/www/web2/web
ServerAlias winforce-network.info *.winforce-network.info
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php5 index.php4 index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.jsp Default.htm default.htm
Alias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/web2/cgi-bin/
AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
AddHandler cgi-script .pl
ErrorLog /var/www/web2/log/error.log
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
php_admin_flag safe_mode Off
AddType application/vnd.wap.wmlscriptc .wmlsc .wsc
AddType text/vnd.wap.wml .wml
AddType text/vnd.wap.wmlscript .ws .wmlscript
AddType image/vnd.wap.wbmp .wbmp
Alias /error/ "/var/www/web2/web/error/"
ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html
AliasMatch ^/~([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web2/user/$1/web/$3
AliasMatch ^/users/([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web2/user/$1/web/$3
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
  RewriteEngine on
  RewriteCond %{REQUEST_METHOD} ^(TRACE|TRACK)
  RewriteRule .* - [F]
</IfModule>
</VirtualHost>
#
#
#
######################################
# Vhost: www.rbs-hueckeswagen.de:80
######################################
#
#
<VirtualHost 88.198.34.144:80>
ServerName www.rbs-hueckeswagen.de:80
ServerAdmin webmaster@rbs-hueckeswagen.de
DocumentRoot /var/www/web3/web
ServerAlias rbs-hueckeswagen.de
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php5 index.php4 index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.jsp Default.htm default.htm
Alias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/web3/cgi-bin/
AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
AddHandler cgi-script .pl
ErrorLog /var/www/web3/log/error.log
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
php_admin_flag safe_mode Off
AddType application/vnd.wap.wmlscriptc .wmlsc .wsc
AddType text/vnd.wap.wml .wml
AddType text/vnd.wap.wmlscript .ws .wmlscript
AddType image/vnd.wap.wbmp .wbmp
Alias /error/ "/var/www/web3/web/error/"
ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html
AliasMatch ^/~([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web3/user/$1/web/$3
AliasMatch ^/users/([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web3/user/$1/web/$3
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
  RewriteEngine on
  RewriteCond %{REQUEST_METHOD} ^(TRACE|TRACK)
  RewriteRule .* - [F]
</IfModule>
</VirtualHost>
#
#
#
######################################
# Vhost: www.fab-hueckeswagen.de:80
######################################
#
#
<VirtualHost 88.198.34.144:80>
ServerName www.fab-hueckeswagen.de:80
ServerAdmin webmaster@fab-hueckeswagen.de
DocumentRoot /var/www/web4/web
ServerAlias fab-hueckeswagen.de
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php5 index.php4 index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.jsp Default.htm default.htm
Alias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/web4/cgi-bin/
AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
AddHandler cgi-script .pl
ErrorLog /var/www/web4/log/error.log
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
php_admin_flag safe_mode Off
AddType application/vnd.wap.wmlscriptc .wmlsc .wsc
AddType text/vnd.wap.wml .wml
AddType text/vnd.wap.wmlscript .ws .wmlscript
AddType image/vnd.wap.wbmp .wbmp
Alias /error/ "/var/www/web4/web/error/"
ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html
AliasMatch ^/~([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web4/user/$1/web/$3
AliasMatch ^/users/([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web4/user/$1/web/$3
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
  RewriteEngine on
  RewriteCond %{REQUEST_METHOD} ^(TRACE|TRACK)
  RewriteRule .* - [F]
</IfModule>
</VirtualHost>
#
#
#
######################################
# Vhost: www.otr-speedmirror.tv:80
######################################
#
#
<VirtualHost 88.198.34.144:80>
ServerName www.otr-speedmirror.tv:80
ServerAdmin webmaster@otr-speedmirror.tv
DocumentRoot /var/www/web6/web
ServerAlias otr-speedmirror.tv
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php5 index.php4 index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.jsp Default.htm default.htm
Alias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/web6/cgi-bin/
AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
AddHandler cgi-script .pl
ErrorLog /var/www/web6/log/error.log
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
php_admin_flag safe_mode Off
AddType application/vnd.wap.wmlscriptc .wmlsc .wsc
AddType text/vnd.wap.wml .wml
AddType text/vnd.wap.wmlscript .ws .wmlscript
AddType image/vnd.wap.wbmp .wbmp
Alias /error/ "/var/www/web6/web/error/"
ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html
AliasMatch ^/~([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web6/user/$1/web/$3
AliasMatch ^/users/([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web6/user/$1/web/$3
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
  RewriteEngine on
  RewriteCond %{REQUEST_METHOD} ^(TRACE|TRACK)
  RewriteRule .* - [F]
</IfModule>
</VirtualHost>
#
#
#
######################################
# Vhost: www.hueckeswagen-community.de:80
######################################
#
#
<VirtualHost 88.198.34.144:80>
ServerName www.hueckeswagen-community.de:80
ServerAdmin webmaster@hueckeswagen-community.de
DocumentRoot /var/www/web10/web
ServerAlias hueckeswagen-community.de
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php5 index.php4 index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.jsp Default.htm default.htm
Alias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/web10/cgi-bin/
AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
AddHandler cgi-script .pl
ErrorLog /var/www/web10/log/error.log
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
php_admin_flag safe_mode Off
AddType application/vnd.wap.wmlscriptc .wmlsc .wsc
AddType text/vnd.wap.wml .wml
AddType text/vnd.wap.wmlscript .ws .wmlscript
AddType image/vnd.wap.wbmp .wbmp
Alias /error/ "/var/www/web10/web/error/"
ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html
AliasMatch ^/~([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web10/user/$1/web/$3
AliasMatch ^/users/([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web10/user/$1/web/$3
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
  RewriteEngine on
  RewriteCond %{REQUEST_METHOD} ^(TRACE|TRACK)
  RewriteRule .* - [F]
</IfModule>
</VirtualHost>
#
#
#
```
Ich glaube da ist immernoch ein fehler in der Config, wie kann ich die nochmal genau prüfen?


----------



## mk3 (5. Apr. 2009)

OK, habe das Problem gefunden.
Bei mir klappt WebDAV nicht. Hatte es aktiviert und Apache hat beim Test immer gemault.

Jetzt klappt auch SSL, danke für die Hilfe!

Kann ich die Vhost Dateien mit den Daten alle löschen? Sind nur Backups oder?


----------



## Till (7. Apr. 2009)

> Kann ich die Vhost Dateien mit den Daten alle löschen? Sind nur Backups oder?


Die können gelöscht werden. Sie werden nur in dem Fall erstellt wenn der apache mit der neuen konfiguration nicht mehr starten würde.


----------

